# Book Title Help!!!



## jefeVTtreeman (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey guys i saw a movie on pbs some years ago about a middle aged man going into the alaskan wilderness with just his axe and knife and built himself a cabin and lived thier for years, anyone know the title of the movie or book?


----------



## b1rdman (Dec 6, 2006)

*Alone in the Wilderness*

awesome program!


----------



## jefeVTtreeman (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks the book is called 

one mans wilderness


----------



## ray benson (Dec 6, 2006)

The PBS program was outstanding. Will read the book one of these days.
http://www.amazon.com/One-Mans-Wild..._bbs_sr_1/104-9898539-1121559?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------



## deezulsmoke (Dec 14, 2006)

I also saw that. That was an awesome program. I dont think he intended on staying as long as he did. Ended up spending his whole life there until he couldn't do it anymore. He lived what my dream would be to do.


----------

